# Duramax 6.6 Motor Problems



## wagman34 (Mar 8, 2006)

Has anyone had the kind of luck with the Gmc Sierra that I have. I have had two Motors installed since I bought it. Both motors failed at around 70,000 miles. I have also had numerous other problems. Transfer case failed after dealer replaced encoder motor and the 4 wheel drive switch. The check engine light will never go out and the code is p540. I have had the part they say is bad replaced 3 times and it still won't start on cold days. I tow for a living and thought buying the 3500 dually was going to be great because I had the Chevy with the 454 Vortec before this truck and I loved it. 295000 miles before one of my guys totaled it. So I went with a diesel and love the truck except for all of the problems. I have spent over 20,000 dollars on repairs and feel like I have been cheated. Anyone with some knowledge of other people having problems would be greatly appreciated. Sincerely,, WAGMAN34


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Have you brought this information to a Lemon Law Lawyer? Seems like really big problems. I have not had them with my duramax, but they are obviously there. Has the dealer offered to trade that the truck at full retail?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

You need a new dealer. I can see one bad motor as anything can happen even the best engine has failures but not 2. Is the truck beat on or neglected at all? Are the injectors dumping fuel into the motor and burning pistons? More detail. Where are you located?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Just buy posting in the way... I'm thinking troll...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=34747


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

He says he spent $20K on repairs and feels like he's been cheated.

Well hell yeah you've been cheated! It's still under warranty if it's a 2004!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS said:


> He says he spent $20K on repairs and feels like he's been cheated.
> 
> Well hell yeah you've been cheated! It's still under warranty if it's a 2004!


Well he said they failed at around 70K... But aren't D-Max's warrantied until 100K?? Man this guy also does some driving with this truck... 2004 with over 140K on it... prsport Say he got it late 2003...Octoberish... roughly 910 days of ownership...Figure he does not drive weekends so take off 120 days give or take...figure 30 holidays in that time frame... and throw in there another 30 for just random days of not driving... leaves you with roughly 190 miles a day or about 4 hours of driving at 50 mph... He must not being doing the proper maintenance....


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Where are you getting all this info from? About him.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Just guessing...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I must have skimmed too quickly over his ranting post to see he had 2 engines replaced, both at 70K miles. 

So, yes, I see where you were figuring it from. I thought you found a post somewhere else about his woes.

Yes, he's driving a LOT.

I would blame MOST of this on dealer. Engines don't need to be replaced unless there's hard part internal failures.

The other blame would likely be maintenance. If I were driving that much, I'd be replacing fuel filters every other oil change.


BTW, my '04 just broke 5 digits! 10K miles!!! xysport


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am just about to break 15k on my 04....Oil change time....If the weather is good enough this week end might even give it a good bath....

I agree on the dealer not being the greatest... You would think when the second one failed they would have done something for him... My deal has always taken care of any issues I might have had... that is why I keep going back... I hope to be ordering my next truck next time around that way I can have it just the way I want instead of going with something off the lot like I have been.


----------



## wagman34 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Lemon Law in Colorado*



salopez said:


> Have you brought this information to a Lemon Law Lawyer? Seems like really big problems. I have not had them with my duramax, but they are obviously there. Has the dealer offered to trade that the truck at full retail?


Lemon Law states that you need to have the same problem 3 times and within 25000 miles. I have driven almost 18000 miles in the 2.5 years that I have owned the truck and I have serviced the vehicle as scheduled by the manufacturer. I change the oil and fuel filter all the time as I travel and tow for a living. Breaking down is not how I make money. In fact GM advertises Less down time is more work time. Not in my truck it isn't. I feel like I should have bought a Ryder truck as I rent them all the time as my truck is in the shop. Over 3 months. Ugly.


----------



## wagman34 (Mar 8, 2006)

*2003*

The truck I am talking about is a 2003. The original Warranty was 100,000 miles. When the next motor went out at 140,000 the dealer said the 2nd motor only came with a 50,000 mile warranty. So I asked what the new motor came with and he said it had a 100,000 mile warranty. So, GM flips the warranty on the duramax according to who pays for it. I feel that someone is blowing smoke up my you know what. I have called regional manager, I went to the dealer I bought from with no help and customer service was a joke. I drive for a living towing small cargo and I service the truck all the time. I always change the oil, fuel filter and just try to make some money to buy my kid some underwear. The dealer would not tell me why my motor needed to be replaced they said they don't tear them down because they want thecore return. So it cost me $13000.00 FOR THE NEW MOTOR. The day I picked it up the check engine light came on. P540 code that says Air intake circuit Malfunction. I have had 3 of these replaced and it still won't start when it is cold. the dealership here in Glenwood Springs totally extorted money from me and I have filed a lawsuit againt them and GM. I love the way the truck tows and drives but when I am in the breakdown lane I am not very pleased and have lost the underwear money again. Less down time is more work time. That is what sold me. Too bad it is not true. Sincerely, Wagman34


----------



## wagman34 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Motor blown*



Joe D said:


> You need a new dealer. I can see one bad motor as anything can happen even the best engine has failures but not 2. Is the truck beat on or neglected at all? Are the injectors dumping fuel into the motor and burning pistons? More detail. Where are you located?


The 1st motor did melt the pistons and was caused by injectors stuck open. The 2nd motor was not torn into by dealer. So I think what happed is the trucks overflow for the radiator which has the hose next to the air intake by the way sucked the water in when it overheated and caused the motor to fail. Radiator fluid was all over the air filter. Gages were not working properly as the trucks cluster has also been replaced and is not operating correctly now. Basically I think I am being filmed by a new television show called Wagman Punked in his GMC. the joke is killing me. Hopefully someone will help me with what is going on because It has caused me a major financial and emotional hardship. Every thing I have read on the Duramax Diesel states that it is covered for 100,000 miles. It does not say which motor a new, replaced or rebuilt. Any body know about the warranties? I am trying to have some knowledge so I can have a chance in court. thanks for you imput. WAGMAN34


----------



## wagman34 (Mar 8, 2006)

*New Castle*

I am located in New Castle COlorado. I bought my truck from John Elway in Denver. :realmad:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't see your screen name listed over at www.thedieselplace.com

I hope you've heard about that website.

You have factory workers, car dealers, and GM mechanics on board there. They will set you straight. Just don't come on so strong like you did here.

Seems like you got the shaft.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

TLS said:


> I don't see your screen name listed over at www.thedieselplace.com
> 
> I hope you've heard about that website.
> 
> ...


Agreed. This forum is great, but it's primarily a plowing forum. Check out The Diesel Place and you will get more info than you ever wanted about D-Maxes.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I just looked over at The diesel place. I check the LB7 and LLY pages and don't see any posts by him. He looks like a Troll to me.


----------



## wagman34 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Job*

Some of us have a job to attend to. Troll, What is that. I did register at the Diesel Place last night when I arrived home. I hope to get some answers soon. Thanks for your wisdom on my issues. What a loser. Wagman


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

wagman34 said:


> Troll, What is that.


 Read up a little here there are various types. Several of which match your posts.


wagman34 said:


> I did register at the Diesel Place last night when I arrived home. I hope to get some answers soon.


Just make sure you don't come off first shot like you did here. Be thorough in your descriptions, use proper punctuation, be nice, and don't be sarcastic. Explain what happened, when, and what was done to rectify it. 


wagman34 said:


> What a loser.


There is still significant evidence out there that passes you as a troll. Posting a big hard to believe story (multiple times on a forum), then disappearing for sometimes more than a day, will lead people to think you are a troll.

If anything, you should be calling ME a looser, as I was the first to pen you as a troll.

Remember, coming off as you did, your now guilty until proven innocent. I wish you well in your quest.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

TLS 

I agree 100% if he's legit. It sure didn't sound it. I'm as guilty or guiltier than you are. 

I still can't figure why post this here.. It's so not plow related. I could see it if he was a regular poster on this board. 

If you are legit, add a sig and have a plow... please except my apology


----------



## wagman34 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Sorry too*

I apoligize also. I am legit and am not a troll. Unfortunatly I do come off to strong and it gets me no where. I have had nothing but bad luck and nobody helping me with my problems. I think I need to be nicer to people and not so nasty. Maybe one day I will figure it all out. Thanks for your thoughts guys. WAG


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

WAG

People have pointed you to the diesel place. It's a great place to get help with issues you may have. I use it for research as well as helping others with my experiences. You may go there and speed hours looking at various topics. If you want to vent on your first post, don't bother. If you need help with issues as to how to get GM to do something for you, you'll get good sound advice. You may want to talk to a regional service director, I know personally they can get you a good faith voucher If you have legitimate issues to keep you as a customer towards a new truck. Fact...they are authorized to go as high as 10% of your actual purchase price, but you may have to kiss there ass to get it as well as have a real issue. For 3K+ on top of you best deal... It's worth looking into.


----------

